# Fun Time vs. Fairy Cut?



## beccaboo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm new to all of the rhinestone world. But, I think i've decided to purchase the silhouette cutter and either fun time or fairy cut software. Which do you prefer? Pros and cons of both?? Any help is really appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know anything about the FairyCut, but I do have the FunTime Delux version. This is the version that allows you to cut to various machines. I have to admit that I have not used all of the available rhinestone options in the software because the DAS StoneCut Pro is my main design software, but I can tell you that I love the fill function in FunTime, and use it over the fill function in my DAS, especially when converting true type fonts. It also has some quick and easy clip art that works well, and I like the variey of inport options, especially .pdf.

Basically, I would say that it was well worth the $149 I paid for it


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> I'm new to all of the rhinestone world. But, I think i've decided to purchase the silhouette cutter and either fun time or fairy cut software. Which do you prefer? Pros and cons of both?? Any help is really appreciated! Thanks!


Hi Becca!

You're going to have so much fun with rhinestones!!! 

I know you're probably on a budget, but you would be better off getting a vinyl cutter than a Silhouette. Rhinestone template material is pretty thick and you might have problems with a craft cutter. 

Not only will you have more down force to cut the thicker materials, but you won't be as limited on what software you can use with your cutter as you will with the Silhouette.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Have to sort of disagree... The silhouette cameo is a great machine that does have a place in our biz. It does have enough down force ...240 I believe....to cut rhinestone material if you buy the $50 upgrade to Silhouette Studio. If you have a small piece of vinyl, say 4x5 inch, try cutting a3x4 or something with a regular cutter! Piece of cake with the Cameo. If you do not have an optic eye on the big cutter you can print and cut a contour image easily as it has an optic eye like the big guys..not a laser setup. It has a true 12x12 cutting area. It ideal as a portable unit with a netbook. And oh yes it is a crafters dream and will do the normal craft things. 

Sometimes the small stuff gets pushed aside...so whether you are on a budget or not, for $250 you can have a nice starter or addition.so for those who put it down...ask if they have it or used it


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

The thing I don't like about the set up with silhouette studio is files go in but they don't come out. So you can import svg but everything is saved as a .studio never to be used again outside studio. I have yet to find the export function. The there are only 3 stone sizes 10, 16 and 20ss. No littlecstones for designing although if you import a svhpg with 2 mm you could cut it. I think it would be great if the drivers were available in winpcsign or other software but I do find the studio software limiting. I will say the studio store has some great designs. If I were to do it again, I did the silhouette sd and Funtime set up. I upgrade my cutter within 4 weeks. The cameo was not available.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

She didn't say the Cameo. She just said the Silhouette. I understand that the Cameo has more downforce than the regular Silhouette, but it still has software restrictions. I've seen a lot of people wanting to upgrade from Fairy Cut to wpc pro or another more powerful rhinestone design program which she can't do if she has a craft cutter of any kind.

As for cutting 3x4 pieces, I can do that with my Puma and I know you can do that with your Jaguar. I cut a 2x3 piece of Sticky Flock yesterday and didn't use a carrier sheet or anything. I know it can be done with every vinyl cutter I've ever used.

I have just had more frustrated customers contact me because they have so much trouble with their Silhouette and when they find out how restricted on which software they can use, they get even more frustrated.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

From past experience I would say go with a vinyl cutter right from the start. I am on my 3rd upgrade in cutters... went from a cricut (that is somewhere in the back of a closet now) to a laser point 24 to a Jaguar 24". I am finally satisfied with my end output now. I had so many problems with the first two.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

So I have been thinking about this. No one can tell you how to spend your money. The key to the craft cutters and software is to know that they can not grow. the software is not going to expand to the big software level and you cutter will never be comparable with anything but craft level software. IF that is going o get you doing what you want to do then that is great. If you see yourself wanting to expand past hobby, then you should look at other options.


----------



## asinger3 (Jun 30, 2011)

I was told that FairyCut does not cut to the Silhouette Cameo. Does anyone know if you can cut directly to the cameo with funtime? It looks like it is pretty much the same software. I would use it for rhinestone templates. 

I sent them an email through their contact link but no response. 
Thanks


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

so far the answer looks like silhouette is the only software working with the cameo.


----------



## minorcreations (Feb 18, 2011)

Make-The-Cut software cuts to the cameo and to many other cutters. It is very user friendly. That is all I use with my black cat cutter.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I have the sillouette cutter and I use it with corel draw and rstones. Works great for me. Never had a problem. ese sticky flock and specialty graphics green template material. No extra blades and all that hoopla either. I use the one that came with the machine. Good and economical for beginners.
$169 for the silhouette cutter, $35 for the 30 feet template material and $50 for rstones. Not too bad.
Oh and already had corel draw. But I think funtime also has a driver for the silhouette cutter. I believe their software is $199.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

asinger3 said:


> I was told that FairyCut does not cut to the Silhouette Cameo. Does anyone know if you can cut directly to the cameo with funtime? It looks like it is pretty much the same software. I would use it for rhinestone templates.
> 
> I sent them an email through their contact link but no response.
> Thanks


They are working on the driver now and should have it out in about a week,, I have no idea if they are going to put the driver in fairycut or not but most definitely in Funtime


----------



## cookie666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't buy Funtime Rhinestones ($50). It does not have the convert jpg to vector tool, and then you'd have to spend $70 to upgrade to Funtime Pro for a total of $120, when you could've paid $100 right from the start. Not very honest people.


----------



## asinger3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experiences and knowledge. It is very helpful. I have not made a final decision yet but I am liking MTC trial. I like that they have online forums and training videos for free. It shows how committed they are to their software and its not expensive for a starter.


----------

